# SHENZHEN | CICC Building | 144m | 472ft | 30 fl | U/C



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

__





提示信息 - 高楼迷摩天族


,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc








__





深圳中金大厦，建筑设计理念取意“大树” | bierenjia.de


中金大厦是中国实力最强的投资银行——中金公司在深圳的总部大厦。项目位于深圳市南山区后海中心区，高144米，地上30层，地下5层，是一栋钢结构的地标性总部大厦。建筑于2020年12月19日正式开




www.bierenjia.de






















































































Posted on Gaoloumi by lj501387499


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

24/07/22 by 摩天圳


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

02/09/22 by zehua23


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

11/10/22 by johnny23


----------

